# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الفرق بين الإنصات والاستماع

## أم البراء وعائشة

إذا جالست الجهال فأنصت لهم...وإذا جالست العلماء فأنصت لهم...فإن في إنصاتك للجهال زيادة في الحلم ... وإنصاتك للعلماء زيادة في العلم....
 قال الله تعالى : ( و إذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون ) سورة الأعراف الآية 204 هذا أمر عام في كل من سمع كتاب الله يتلى فإنه مأمور بالاستماع له و الإنصات . والفرق بين الاستماع والإنصات : أن الإنصات في الظاهر بترك التحدث أو الإشتغال بما يشغل عن استماعه . الفرق بين (الاستماع والسماع )والإنصات : ـ الاستماع : مهارة معقدة يعطي فيها الشخص المستمع المتحدث كل اهتماماته ، ويركز انتباهه إلى حديثه ، ويحاول تفسير أصواته ، وإماءاته ، وكل حركاته ، وسكناته . 
ـ السماع : مجرد التقاط الأذن لذبذبات صوتية من مصدرها دون إعارتها أي انتباه ، وهو عملية سهلة غير معقدة ، تعتمد على فسيولوجية الأذن ، وسلامتها العضوية ، وقدرتها على التقاط الذبذبات . 

 3 ـ الإنصات : تركيز الانتباه على ما يسمعه الإنسان من أجل تحقيق غرض معين . 

 من المفاهيم السابقة نستنتج أن السماع عملية فسيولوجية تولد مع الإنسان وتعتمد على سلامة العضو المخصص لها وهو الأذن . في حين يكون الإنصات والاستماع مهارتين مكتسبتين . والفرق بين الإنصات والاستماع : اعتماد الأول على الأصوات المنطوقة ليس غير ، بينما يتضمن الاستماع ربط هذه الأصوات بالإماءات الحسية والحركية للمتحدث
شروط الاستماع الجيد : ـ لصعوبة مهارة الاستماع ، واعتمادها على عدد من أجهزة الاستقبال ، لا يمكن تحققها إلا بتوفر عدة شروط ، أهمها : ـ 1 ـ الجلوس في مكان بعيد عن الضوضاء . 2 ـ النظر باهتمام إلى المتحدث ، وإبداء الرغبة في مشاركته . 3 ـ التكيف ذهنيا مع سرعة المتحدث . 4 ـ الدقة السمعية التي بدونا تتعطل جميع مهارات الاستماع . 5 ـ القدرة على التفسير ، والتمثيل اللذين عن طريقهما يفهم المستمع ما يقال . 6 ـ القدرة على التمييز بين الأصوات المتعددة ، والإيماءات المختلفة . 7 ـ القدرة على التمييز بين الأفكار الرئيسة ، والأفكار الثانوية في الحديث . 8 ـ القدرة على الاحتفاظ بالأفكار الرئيسة حية في الذهن . 

 مهارات الاستماع قسم التربويون مهارات الاستماع إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسة هي : أولا : مهارات الفهم ودقته ، وتتكون من العناصر الآتية : 1 ـ الاستعداد للاستماع بفهم . 2 ـ القدرة على حصر الذهن ، وتركيزه فيما يستمع إليه . 3 ـ إدراك الفكرة العامة التي يدور حولها الحديث . 4 ـ إدراك الأفكار الأساس للحديث . 5 ـ استخدام إشارات السياق الصوتية للفهم . 6 ـ إدراك الأفكار الجزئية المكونة لكل فكرة رئيسة . 7 ـ القدرة على متابعة تعليمات شفوية ، وفهم المقصود منها .

منقول للفائدة

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

واياكم أخيتي المشتاقه أنرتِ الصفحه

----------

